# Forelli-Boilies - Welches Mischverhältnis ?



## angelndes_sofa (10. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

also ich habe mir sagen lassen,dass Forelli-Boilies ganz gut sein sollen.Mir wurden auch die Zutaten genannt,die ich mir auch schon besorgt habe... Also ich möchte erst mal 1 Kilo boilies testweise machen.Folgendes habe ich an Zutaten:

Reichlich Maismehl
1,5 Kg Forelli
500 Gramm Grieß aus Weichweizen
10 Eier

Dass ich das Forelli mahlen muss,weiß ich.Konnte nur die elektrische Kaffeemühle eben nicht finden #d Aber werde gleich weiter suchen.

Weiß nun jemand das Mischverhältnis ? Ich hab von Boilies machen noch garkeine Ahnung.Danke schon mal für eure freundliche Hilfe #6


----------



## fkpfkp (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Forelli-Boilies - Welches Mischverhältnis ?*

Moin,

Fast grenzwertig in der Verarbeitung ist ein Verhältnis von 70:30 Forelli:Gries
Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, Milchpulver (Vitamelo etc.pp) zu bekommen (Milasan geht auch....) verwende 60:30:10 Forelli:Gries:Milchpulver

Ich persönlich bevorzuge Hartweizengries.

Mein aktueller Forelli Mix besteht aus 60:30:10 Forelli:Hartweizengries:Leberextrakt


----------



## angelndes_sofa (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Forelli-Boilies - Welches Mischverhältnis ?*

Danke kfp ! Habe so eben in etwa 2 Stunden genau so die Boilies gemacht... Als ich sie gekocht habe,habe ich sie rausgenommen sobald sie an die oberfläche kamen.war das richtig ? oder musste ich sie noch länger köcheln lassen ?


----------



## Pette (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Forelli-Boilies - Welches Mischverhältnis ?*

darf ich mal ganz dumm fragen was forelli ist?^^

nicht hauen^^!


----------



## Bergsieger (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Forelli-Boilies - Welches Mischverhältnis ?*



Pette schrieb:


> darf ich mal ganz dumm fragen was forelli ist?^^
> 
> nicht hauen^^!


 
Ja darfst du! Undzwar ist es wie der Name schon sagt Forellenfutter.Kann man im Raiffeisen kaufen.


----------



## Pette (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Forelli-Boilies - Welches Mischverhältnis ?*

ah ok!

danke für die info!

noch ne frage:

woraus besteht das forelli?


----------



## Zanderfänger (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Forelli-Boilies - Welches Mischverhältnis ?*



Pette schrieb:


> woraus besteht das forelli?


Fischmehl und Getreide? |kopfkrat


----------



## punkarpfen (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Forelli-Boilies - Welches Mischverhältnis ?*

Ich würde mehr Eier nehmen (10 Stk. pro Kilo).
Ja Forelli ist Forellenfutter und besteht hauptsächlich aus Fischmehl und Getreide.


----------



## Karpfen91 (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Forelli-Boilies - Welches Mischverhältnis ?*

moin
hast du richtig gemacht ,sobald die boilies aufschwimmen kann man sie rausnehmen. habe auch schon mal boilies aus 100% forelli hergestellt. hat auch wunderbar geklappt
mfg


----------



## fkpfkp (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Forelli-Boilies - Welches Mischverhältnis ?*

Moin,

Was drin ist hängt stark davon ab, welches Forellenfutter Du kaufst.

Hier mal ein paar Anbieter:

www.biomar.dk
www.danafeed.dk
www.trouvit.de


----------



## angelndes_sofa (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Forelli-Boilies - Welches Mischverhältnis ?*

Hallo noch mal kfp und alle anderen,

also als ich das mit dem Milchpulver hörte wusste ich erst nicht so recht,was das genau ist... Also habe ich einfach mal Kaffeeweisse gekauft nachdem du mir den Tip gegeben hast.Ich hoffe da war richtig *gg* Welchem Zweck dient eigentlich Milchpulver und Grieß bei den Boilies,wenn man doch Boilies aus reinem Forelli herstellen kann ? #c


----------



## punkarpfen (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Forelli-Boilies - Welches Mischverhältnis ?*

Kaffeeweisse ist kein Milchpulver, macht sich aber auch nicht schlecht im Boilie. Griess ist ein Binder und dient der besseren Verarbeitung.


----------



## Siff-Cop (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Forelli-Boilies - Welches Mischverhältnis ?*

Hallo angelndes_sofa

Milchpulver kannst am günstigsten vom Bauern bekommen, die haben das zur Aufzucht von Kälbchen, gibt’s in Vanille oder Schoko. Ich habe einen befreundeten Bauern der Gibt mir an und an mal ein 1- 2 kg .
Vorteile vom Milchpulver es ist gut Wasserlöslich und hilft bei der Arbeit des Boilies im Wasser und riecht geil. Im PVA Beutel oder im Grundfutter bildet es schöne weiße Wölkchen im Wasser.:l 

PS: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





vaya con tioz


----------



## angelndes_sofa (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Forelli-Boilies - Welches Mischverhältnis ?*



Siff-Cop schrieb:


> Hallo angelndes_sofa
> 
> Milchpulver kannst am günstigsten vom Bauern bekommen, die haben das zur Aufzucht von Kälbchen, gibt’s in Vanille oder Schoko. Ich habe einen befreundeten Bauern der Gibt mir an und an mal ein 1- 2 kg .
> Vorteile vom Milchpulver es ist gut Wasserlöslich und hilft bei der Arbeit des Boilies im Wasser und riecht geil. Im PVA Beutel oder im Grundfutter bildet es schöne weiße Wölkchen im Wasser.:l
> ...


 

Argh ! Habe mir irgendwie schon gedacht,dass ich das falsche Pulver gekauft habe #q Hat ja auch kaum Aroma.Dachte Milchpulver wäre eigentlich was zum backen und bin deswegen in die Backabteilung von Kaufland gegangen.Da gabs nix #cHabe dann eine Arbeiterin gefragt und die meinte "Milchpulver ? Für Kaffee oder zum Mischen von Kindergetränken ?" Ich dann "Äääähhh,für Fischfutter" :q :q :q Sie hat mich dann in die Kaffeeabteilung geschickt,wo es den Kaffeeweisser gab. Fürs nächste mal weiß ich aber bescheid... 

Aber im gesamten bin ich mit den Boilies zufrieden.Hatte echt gedacht das erste mal geht voll in die Hose,aber lief doch alles spritzig.die Boilies sind außen schön fest und innen weich geworden und lassen sich nur schwer zerdrücken

Vaya con Tioz


----------



## angelndes_sofa (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Forelli-Boilies - Welches Mischverhältnis ?*

Bräuchte mal Hilfe...

wenn ein kilo trockenfutter aus drei zutaten besteht.1. forelli 2. Grieß 3.Milchpulver.... das mischverhältnis ist 60 % forelli, 30 % Grieß und 10 % Milchpulver.... 

also das ist bei einem kilo dann logischer weise 600 gramm forelli,300 gramm Grieß und 100 Gramm Milchpulver.... wieviel gramm Grieß und Milchpulver brauche ich dann,wenn einen Kilo forelli habe und das mischverhältnis stimmen soll ? #q 

Bin an dieser Aufgabe gescheitert |supergri


----------



## angelndes_sofa (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Forelli-Boilies - Welches Mischverhältnis ?*

Habe jetzt folgendes ausgerechnet ...

60 % sind 1000 Gramm (Forelli)

1% sind 1000 durch 60 = 16,67 

16,67 x 30 (Grieß) sind 500,1 Gramm... und 16,67 x 10 (Milchpulver) sind 166,7 Gramm....

Also lautet die Zusammensetzung so: 1 Kg Forelli,500,1 Gramm Grieß und 166,7 Gramm Milchpulver.


Ist das richtig ? ;+


----------



## michel1209 (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Forelli-Boilies - Welches Mischverhältnis ?*

1kg forelli (entspricht 60%)
0,5 kg Grieß (entspricht 30%)
0,167 kg Milchpulver (entspricht 10%)

aufgabe gelöst...

beste grüße micha


----------



## michel1209 (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Forelli-Boilies - Welches Mischverhältnis ?*

son mist, wieder zu spät...


----------



## angelndes_sofa (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Forelli-Boilies - Welches Mischverhältnis ?*



michel1209 schrieb:


> son mist, wieder zu spät...


 

aber danke für deine mithilfe natürlich ! #6


----------



## punkarpfen (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Forelli-Boilies - Welches Mischverhältnis ?*

Und 16 bis 17 Eier !


----------



## ayatolla (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Forelli-Boilies - Welches Mischverhältnis ?*

hier ayatolla
mach keinen film draus!  wenn du das verhältnis nicht völlig umkehrst funzen die dinger immer.

gruss  ayatolla

            (der mann, der niemals aufgibt)


----------



## fkpfkp (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Forelli-Boilies - Welches Mischverhältnis ?*

Moin,

der Mix zieht mehr Eier.... 

Hier noch nen Link zu nem günstigen Anbieter von Trouvit: https://www.treffpunkt-shop.de/shop/doernhoefer-alles/forellen-karpfen/trouvit-f-a-pro-aqua/

Wenn Du im Supermarkt nach Milchpulver suchst: Milasan oder Beba.... 

"wenn du das verhältnis nicht völlig umkehrst funzen die dinger immer."

Richtig..... und das sogar bei längeren Futteraktionen.


----------



## T.C (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Forelli-Boilies - Welches Mischverhältnis ?*

Hallo Andreas

Das ist ein wirklich günstiger Anbieter #6 

Kannst du auch sagen ob bei einem 25 kg Sack ein persönliches
Versandangebot erstellt wird und wie hoch das ausfällt?
In der AGB steht was von größeren Artikel, oder mehreren
Säcken Futter.


----------



## fkpfkp (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Forelli-Boilies - Welches Mischverhältnis ?*

Moin,

Anrufen, anmailen und nachfragen....

Andere Anbieter verschicken 25 Kilo Säcke für 5,50 per DHL Express


----------



## T.C (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Forelli-Boilies - Welches Mischverhältnis ?*

hi andreas

Wenn die wirklich für 5,50 oder 6,50 liefern
zahle ich noch biessel weniger als bei raif. 
und habe ein höherwertiges futter (proteine) |rolleyes 

werde mal nachfragen.

vielen dank für den super tipp |wavey:


----------



## Luigi 01 (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Forelli-Boilies - Welches Mischverhältnis ?*

Habe gestern bei Raiffeisen 25 kg Forelli gekauft von Allco.

Rohprotein         42,0%
Rohfett              12,0%
Rohfaser            2,5%
Rohasche           8,0%
Phosphor           1,0%
Lisyn                  3,0%


Besteht aus: Fischmehl, Sojabohnen, Weizen, Fischöl, Blutmehl, Erbsenprotein, Sojaextraktionsschrot aus geschälter Saat ( dampferhitzt)


Produkt genaue Bezeichnung: Allco E 42/ 12 EX

Habe bezahlt 29,95 für 25 kg


----------



## angelndes_sofa (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Forelli-Boilies - Welches Mischverhältnis ?*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Und 16 bis 17 Eier !


 

Stimmt ! Denn was will ein Mann schon ohne Eier #c :q


----------



## angelndes_sofa (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Forelli-Boilies - Welches Mischverhältnis ?*

Kann sich einer erklären,warum heute den ganzen Tag in unser Haus jede Menge Dronen (also männliche Bienen) einflogen ? Über den Tag verteilt waren es bestimmt 12-15 Stück ! 

Gerade eben tauchten im Wohnzimmer nochmal 3 Stück auf,wie aus dem Nichts ! Vatter hatse mit der Fliegenklatsche erledigt...
Ich hatte ne Vermutung,warum die unser Haus aufsuchen...

Gestern und heute habe ich jede Menge Forelli gemahlen.Diese Tierchen haben ja einen extrem sensibelen Geruchsinn.Kann es vielleicht sein,dass die Dronen vom Forelligeruch angelockt wurden ? Weil sowas hab ich noch nie erlebt... Vor allem auch noch Dronen ! Die man eh total selten zu gesicht bekommt |kopfkrat


----------



## michel1209 (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Forelli-Boilies - Welches Mischverhältnis ?*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Und 16 bis 17 Eier !



moin moin,

beziehst Du die 16-17 eier auf eine 1,5kg mischung oder soll diese menge in einem kg verarbeitet werden?

beste grüße micha


----------



## michel1209 (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Forelli-Boilies - Welches Mischverhältnis ?*

und ich nehme mal an, dass eier der größe L gemeint sind oder? weil so rein von den zutaten her, wird mit sicherheit viel feuchtigkeit gezogen. ansonsten würde ich 20 eier in größe M nehmen, würdet Ihr dem zustimmen??

beste grüße micha


----------



## Zanderfänger (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Forelli-Boilies - Welches Mischverhältnis ?*

Cooler Fred! :g


----------



## michel1209 (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Forelli-Boilies - Welches Mischverhältnis ?*

war das ein ja oder ein nein???


----------



## arno (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Forelli-Boilies - Welches Mischverhältnis ?*

Moin.
Die Bienen oder Wespen suchen sich jetzt ihr Winterquartier.
Das sind die Königinnen fürs nächste Jahr.
Hier schwärmen die auch die letzten Tage überal rum.

Mal ne Frage zu dem Forelli.
Wie lange ist so was haltbar, wenn es im Sack liegt aber der Sack schon mal geöffnet wurde?

Und wie lange hält sich Fischmehl?


----------



## punkarpfen (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Forelli-Boilies - Welches Mischverhältnis ?*

Ja es waren 16- 17 Eire der Größe L für die Menge gemeint. Asl Faustregel 10 Eier (L) pro kg.
Auf Forellisäcken steht in der Regel ein Mhd. Ich würde es recht schnell verbrauchen, weil die Öle darin ranzig werden können. Das kann je nach Lagerung in wenigen Monaten passieren. Ich würde versuchen, das Zeug noch vor dem Winter zu verbrauchen. Geöffnet kann man es sehr gut in verschließbaren Plastiktonnen lagern.


----------



## michel1209 (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Forelli-Boilies - Welches Mischverhältnis ?*

hi punkkarpfen,

danke für die infos...

beste grüße micha


----------



## angelndes_sofa (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Forelli-Boilies - Welches Mischverhältnis ?*

Aber wenn man sie einfriert,sind sie doch quasi ewig haltbar oder nicht ? ;+


----------



## michel1209 (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Forelli-Boilies - Welches Mischverhältnis ?*

auch nicht für ewig, aber ne ganze weile halten die sich schon...

beste grüße micha


----------



## Boiliefreak123 (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Forelli-Boilies - Welches Mischverhältnis ?*

kann ich auch gut für die boilies kaffeweiser nehmen
oder ist das nicht so gut.....


----------



## Carras (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Forelli-Boilies - Welches Mischverhältnis ?*

Klar kann man rein tun.

Allerdings hat das Zeugs nix mit Milchpulvern zu tun,...

Grüßle

P.S. Vorschlag:

Wenn Du so an Boilies interessiert bist. Mach doch mal Deinen eigenen Thread auf.
nach dem Motto "Boiliefreak und seine Boilies - Wie, was, wieviel, Warum"

In dem Thread kannst Du dann immer, wenn Du ne Frage zum Boilierollen oder zu einer Zutat oder zu einem Mix hast, was rein schreiben.

Ich denke das macht mehr Sinn, als hier 50 uralte Threads aus dem Forennirvana heraufzubeschwören.

Hmm wie wäre das?


----------

